# Secret Santa Gift Received? Post Here!



## KW Farms

If you've received your secret santa gift please post here and let us know! If you want to post a thank you to your secret santa also...here's the place to do that!  We'd all love pictures of your gift too!


----------



## liz

I got my SS gift:clap:

Thank you so much Secret Santa! Very thoughtful and sweet :hug:

The recipe book will be put to good use as there are so many that I use that my cards are very worn and quite a few that my granny left to me that are faded, definely a book that I will be recording into! 
The measuring spoons are so pretty! And they'll come in handy too...I have the tendency to use certain ones for certain things


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

That is so cool! Love those measuring spoons 
I cant beleive no one else has gotten theirs! I sent mine off a week ago and it didnt have too far to go ........ I am kinda worried it didnt get there!


----------



## Trickyroo

Anybody else ?


----------



## Jodi_berg

Guess we will have to wait and see.....


----------



## Trickyroo

*My SS Gift Just Arrived !!!!!!!*



Jodi_berg said:


> Guess we will have to wait and see.....


I love it !!!!!! Thank you Jodi_berg 

Thanks so much for the socks  I love them and I just noticed they 
are vegan ! I will have to get a pair of these for my girlfriend , she loves everything vegan , 
I wear these headbands alot but since one of my dogs ate my last one , I havent replaced it , thanks so much , and I love the color!!! 
I love the scarf too !! How soft it is , I cant believe it , lolol.
One of my cats Maya , couldnt resist checking out what I was doing ,so she jumped up and sat herself down in the middle of it once again...lolol.
She loves everything soft , but she will have to wait to see if Santa brought anything for her , because this is mine  Both your card and the post cards are adorable , I would never be able to find anything goatie around here , lol I dont know if you decorated the chocolate box or the post card box , but the little decorations on them are really cute  There was also one on the bundle of gifts when I went to open it. I really think they are homemade , such nicely done....What a beautifully wrapped and decorated Christmas present 
I didnt even want to open it , lolol. My hubby is sitting on the couch watching me and he says , you will have to open it sooner or later , lolol. 
I was so excited , lolol. I told him that I wanted to take a picture of it first all wrapped up and he just commented that I never wanted to do that to the gifts he gave me all wrapped up , lolol What could I say , lolol. I thought fast and said i wanted to post it on the forum so everyone can see how beautiful it all looked , lolol. So , now if I have to take a picture of his gifts to me all wrapped up , humor me , OK ? lololol.
And the chocolate , mmm, mmmm , mmmmmm :drool::drool::hug:
THanks so much Jodi_berg


----------



## DDFN

Oh I am so sorry I some how missed this. I will have to pay better attention next year, but such a great idea!

Oh Trickyroo your cat looks just like one of my cats!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

lolol Maya has a little brother , not related , that looks like her too , lolol
Maybe I'll start another thread for our cats , lolol
Maya is a Manx.


----------



## Jodi_berg

:stars:Yaaaaaaa I'm so glad you liked it! This is so much fun,I was dying reading your post earlier hoping it would arrive today,but I didn't want to give anything away!


----------



## Trickyroo

Lololol it was so funny , I hit send and at that same moment my hubs came in with the package !!

I love it ! I will wear everything , thanks so much 
I saw the return address where you wrote your username and I was laughing , lol
We couldn't have planned that better with the timing of our posts , lol.
How funny !!
The chocolates are almost gone,lol.
The vanilla ones are the best


----------



## Trickyroo

Your right , it is exciting and fun to her what people think of your gifts.
I didn't write my name on mine , so we will see , lol.
I wasn't sure if I wanted to or not.....I had my friend write the card out while I was driving to the post office..lol.
Like someone was going to recognize my handwriting ,right ! Lolol.
I'm such a dope ,lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Ohhhh , Im dying to know if my SS got their gift yet !!!!
I cant stand it , I so want to know if they like it !!!!!
Comon everybody , anybody got their gifts gotta post it here !!!!!!
Or else !!!!


----------



## Jodi_berg

Super happy! I love giving usefull gifts,and the post cards I loved so much I got one of each for myself. I don't think I'll send them them out though, I'll have to figure out some use for them. It's really starting to winter up around here, I suppose the same is true for you. My goats refused to leave the barn today it was snowing,sleeting and really windy so those sucks refused and actually ran back inside, poor things had no ideal fall didn't go on forever :snowlaugh:


----------



## TiffofMo

Trickyroo said:


> Ohhhh , Im dying to know if my SS got their gift yet !!!!
> I cant stand it , I so want to know if they like it !!!!!
> Comon everybody , anybody got their gifts gotta post it here !!!!!!
> Or else !!!!


So im i plz post when you receive your gifts. When i dont here nothing i worry they dont like there gift . Im still checking my mailbox a billion times a day, Still nothing


----------



## Jessaba

Haven't received anything yet, but definitely keep checking...I'm sending mine off tomorrow. Would have sent it off earlier, but life kind of happens  

So this will be in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## Texas.girl

I have to drive to mailbox. That really cuts down how often one checks the mail. I know my mail carrier comes around 11:30am. Use to be here by 11am but these days it more like 11:30am. Really the pits with today's gas prices to drive down to the mailbox only to discover the mail hasn't arrived yet. I have learned patience when it comes to getting mail.


----------



## mistyblue

I received my secret Santa gift and love it! Thank you!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yay !!!!! I so happy you like it 
I had bought it because I loved it so much , but I could never really appreciate it because I have to hide everything from my dogs , lol.
I read your likes and saw you loved homemade things , so I figured you would love this pillow. Is so adorable . I love the little hoof prints running across it , lolol.


----------



## mistyblue

Oh yes, it is going on my couch so everyone can see it. The hoof prints are adorable and I had been looking for something just like this for awhile. Once again thank you, I love it.

Will be sending mine out tomorrow, had to wait for one piece to be done. Now off it goes, I hope they like it.


----------



## Trickyroo

Its from dillsalittlegoatfarm.com , Ellen Dorsey made it .
Check out her website , she has lots of beautiful things , all hand made


----------



## MOgoatlady

Love the hoofprints as well!


----------



## mistyblue

Cool I was going to ask where you got it. Have a friends b-day coming up that would love something like this.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ellen's got alot of cool one of a kind items , lol.
And she can customize just about anything she makes , like adding your favorite breed or farm name , etc...
Check her out dillslittlegoatfarm.com


----------



## KW Farms

Great gifts so far guys! :hi5:


----------



## .:Linz:.

I finally got mine sent out today - the lady at the Post Office said it should arrive on Thursday!


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> I love it !!!!!! Thank you Jodi_berg
> 
> Thanks so much for the socks


LOL, Laura! Socks, who would have guessed?


----------



## Trickyroo

I know :greengrin: I cant believe it


----------



## Jodi_berg

You know at first I bought these blue sheep socks that were all fuzzy and when they got here they were sized appropriately for a man with size 12 feet, so I was pretty bummed,but oh we'll!


----------



## Jodi_berg

Willow gem how's your little man doing?


----------



## Trickyroo

I LOVE my pink socks


----------



## liz

I can't wait to see more!! It's great that everyone who's posted so far is enjoying their SS gifts!


----------



## Texas.girl

I got a notice I have a package at the post office. If it doesn't fit in the mailbox, they don't deliver as the mailboxes are on the highway but the houses are miles away. Wonder who the package is from?


----------



## Trickyroo

Ohhhh, maybe its a pallet?
Let us know what it is!!!
The suspense is too much and it's not even my gift, lololol


----------



## Paige

I got my gift! I also sent the package out a couple days ago so the receiver should be getting it soon!

I got:
A beautiful card!
a nice soft face brush,
an adorable pink collar and hand leash, and my new Saanen kid Cassie is now wearing the collar proudly. I attached a pic, but it is sooo hard to get her to hold still!
a package of vet wrap, perfect for preparing my doe for showmanship to keep her feet clean.
and I got a bag of electrolytes, which I use a ton of!
Also, there was lots of candy, but that didn't make into the picture :wink:...

Thank you Secret Santa! I love it! It will all be so useful!


----------



## Trickyroo

What great gifts !! The collar looks so pretty on her 
Can I ask a newbie question , lol do you wrap her feet/hooves up with the vet wrap so they stay clean ?


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

I am SO HAPPY you liked it all Paige!!!  Cassie looks awesome in pink~ and I just have goose bumps that it is all stuff you can use-I admit I tried the candy


----------



## Paige

Yes, Thank you so much! I was thrilled with my gifts! Cassie does look great in hot pink! Yes, Laura, we wrap hooves up for before showmanship because all the goat like to go to the bathroom right in front of the entrance to the ring. Then we take it off and go in and show!


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks Paige . I wasn't sure , there is so much to learn about goating


----------



## Texas.girl

Picked up the box at the PO but it was not from Santa. It was the microscope I bought weeks ago and forgot all about. So still waiting for Santa to arrive.


----------



## MOgoatlady

Lol...I had the same thing happen today, UPS shows up and I had forgotten my oldest sons santa present was coming in the mail too...But so happy to get that Bow lol!


----------



## WillowGem

Texas.girl said:


> Picked up the box at the PO but it was not from Santa. It was the microscope I bought weeks ago and forgot all about. So still waiting for Santa to arrive.


That's a nice surprise, Texas.
I love when I order something I really, really want...then forget about it.
When it finally shows up it's so exciting...LOL!!


----------



## .:Linz:.

Got mine today!










A TSC gift card - which is PERFECT because I love that place! - a bar of Liz's soap, which is also great because I've wanted to "try" some for awhile now, and a pretty, sparkly card. Thanks so much, Jess! Now to decide what to use the gift card for... goat stuff, a book, or a John Deere hoodie..?


----------



## Jessaba

Your welcome Linz  Soooo glad you liked it!! I'm horrible about shopping for people, but figured...who couldn't use a TSC gift card?? lol

I got mine today!!! I have no idea who it was, but just wanted to let them know it came today, but was broken  I'm going to try to super glue the goats back on..one goat is 3 legged (couldnt find the third leg, so he will be a 3 legged goat, but others I can glue back) I LOVE IT though...its beautiful!! Here is a pic of it!


----------



## kelebek

I vote a hoodie for yourself!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

I vote Farmall Hoodie :] I worked at TSC-LOVED IT! but you cant date and live with someone who works there so I quit and he still works there!


----------



## ThreeHavens

It's not secret santa ... but I received the cards from KW Farms, Liz, and Brandy! Made my day


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , great gifts !!!
I'm sorry yours is broken Jessaba 
But it is really cute 

Santa's been good to everybody !


----------



## WillowGem

Two of my three part Secret Santa gifts came today! 


I received the cutest handmade goat ornament...I "Awwwwwed" out loud when I opened the package. It's so adorable!
Also, a beautiful dish towel, embroidered with a sweet goatie, that looks alot like my Arthur...I love it, and it's way too pretty to actually use. 

Thank you so much, Secret Santa...whoever you are! :whatgoat:

Here are the pics:


----------



## kelebek

Wow those are super cute!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh wow , they are so cute !! 
Congrats  Maybe your SS will come out of hiding !!
Santa has been good to you


----------



## Jodi_berg

Oh such cute stuff, I can't wait to get mine, I hope it comes soon!


----------



## goathiker

I'm afraid mine isn't that creative. It did get sent off yesterday though. Should be there the day after Christmas.


----------



## goathiker

Mine came, mine came, yay. It's too dark in here for pics tonight. Will get them done tomorrow.


----------



## Jessaba

I have glued what parts I could find back on to my gift, so all is well! I will take another picture later today


----------



## Jodi_berg

I got my SS gift and I LOVE IT! First of all the whole box smelled divine and I have never tried goats milk soap,let me say its wonderful! My hands feel so moisturized & they smell fantastic! Then the beautiful lead that matches my wethers eyes,I've been thinking about doing some lead training with him as he's pretty good with tricks now I'm definitely going to,and the spoiled monsters get brushed almost daily with a fine curry comb and now I have a perfect brush for their faces. I can't tell you how much I love this gift!!!!!! This SS thing has been such a blast. Thank you so much who ever it was as there was no name on it,can't wait to see who it was!


----------



## Trickyroo

Beautiful gifts  Love the blue lead !! I should pick up one of those little brushes , I say this everytime I see a picture of one , lolol.
I havent tried anything goat yet , lolol I feel embarrassed even admitting it !!
I will definitely pick some up though when I visit a friend and look at goats.....just looking of course 
:goattruck:

I loved this SS idea too !!!! 
Now I have more ideas for next year....I cant wait , lolol.


----------



## Paige

Jodi Berg- Ok, ok! I admit it! It was me, I was your Secret Santa! I'm glad you liked it! Sorry it took so long! I was super busy but I finally got a chance to make the soap. It's really fun to make and it smells SO good!:snow:


----------



## WillowGem

My final package arrived today! :leap:
I'm loving all my SS gifts. 

I got some wonderful goat's milk soap and body B'udder. 
I haven't tried the soap yet, but the lotion is wonderful!


----------



## WillowGem

Oh yeah, and I also got....WORMS!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Jodi_berg

Milk maid, thank you sooo much, I went right out and put my goats collars on and attempted to lead around a ring, really I dragged them around the ring but I've been meaning to start working with them on leading and such so your gift got me jump started I placed the halter on my little mans face and he wasn't super sure but he didn't freak out so tomorrow I think I will try to put it all the way on,anyway as a reward for thier efforts guess who got a face brushing! Thank You,Thank You! I wish we could come up with more excuses to exchange gifts!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh WillowGem , I was wishing I would get you for my SS !!!

I had such plans for you my dear , lololol. 

But Im glad you got worms anyway 
Now , doesnt that just sound REALLY weird ? 
Like the newer folks just reading this post and trying to figure out why I am happy you got worms ?


----------



## TiffofMo

All your gifts look great i cant wait tell mine gets here lol.


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> Oh WillowGem , I was wishing I would get you for my SS !!!
> 
> I had such plans for you my dear , lololol.
> 
> But Im glad you got worms anyway
> Now , doesnt that just sound REALLY weird ?
> Like the newer folks just reading this post and trying to figure out why I am happy you got worms ?


:laugh:
I was thinking the same thing, Laura...they're thinking, "Uh, what's up with the worms?" heehee!
But my Secret Santa knows, right?


----------



## ThreeHavens

WillowGem said:


> My final package arrived today! :leap:
> I'm loving all my SS gifts.
> 
> I got some wonderful goat's milk soap and body B'udder.
> I haven't tried the soap yet, but the lotion is wonderful!


That B'udder stuff is great! We have used similar stuff for chapped (human) hands, and chapped (goat) teats.


----------



## Trickyroo

WillowGem , I have no idea who your SS is , trust me.
But they must know about the worms , lolol


----------



## Trickyroo

You changed your avatar but I cant make it out 
I think I see Arthur though....
Can you post a bigger picture ?
Snucks getting old , doesnt it


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> You changed your avatar but I cant make it out
> I think I see Arthur though....
> Can you post a bigger picture ?
> Snucks getting old , doesnt it


Hahaha, I have a pair of readers in every room of the house.
But somehow they all end up in the same place. :crazy:

Here's my avatar pic...supersized!


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> WillowGem , I have no idea who your SS is , trust me.
> But they must know about the worms , lolol


LOL, Laura...I KNOW here wold have been WAY more worms if you were my SS!! 

I have no clue who it could be, as the packages were shipped from three different states.
Well played, Secret Santa, well played. :thumbup::lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh that is a cute picture , love what you did to it , very creative 
Thanks for super sizing it for me , lololol

Yeah , your right , you would have had worms coming out of everywhere , lolol.

You SS went to extreme ways to throw you off , lololol
Look for someone traveling lots , like Santa Clause !!!!!!
Makes you stop and think now doesnt it


----------



## Texas.girl

I bought hats, etc. for my goats photos but between ranch partner having a death in the family the Tuesday after Thanksgiving, then returning just in time for my RAV4 to be totaled, while at the same time he came down with a bad bad bad case of the flu (he slept for 5 days with a high fever and is on insulin), and now out looking for a replacement vehicle, I just never found the time to take those photos. 

I was soooo hoping the Jolly Old Santa would bring me a new truck overnight, but nothing yet.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

Today I got a,big box inside was a metal bucket the kind you can use for lots,of things! Not too big and not too small! Love it!


----------



## Texas.girl

Today I got a calendar of Ireland. It came from Calendars.com. The invoice has my address as the billing address but I did not order it. No idea who bought it (S.S.?, friend?, family?). I tried calling them but closed today. I have not received anything clearly from my Secret Santa yet.

I love those metal pails. I have several all different sizes.


----------



## .:Linz:.

I'm starting to get a little worried - hope my package makes it to its destination! It really should have been there by now...


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh no .....Hopefully it will get there the day after Christmas.
Sometimes the post offices can only do so much....
It should get to its destination soon , think positive


----------



## sweetgoats

Jessaba said:


> I have glued what parts I could find back on to my gift, so all is well! I will take another picture later today


 I am SO SO Sorry that it broke. :tear::tear:

I tried so hard to have it filled with the filler to protect it. I will send you something else. I just feel horrible.


----------



## Graffogefarms

I got my SS gift a couple of days ago - and LOVE IT!! Chocolate was delicious, the ornament, the USA bandanna, and the notebooks! And noted that the recipient received the gift I sent ,


----------



## Trickyroo

You got chocolates :drool:
What kind :question:


----------



## TiffofMo

I got mine today thanks secret goat Santa  will figure out who you are soon. I love it all. The picture of Almond Joy is hanging above my computer i love it. The chocolates are stashed in my moms only candy stash . The soap i cant wait to use tonight. And my goats want to thank the goats of Hickory cove farm they LOVED there animal crackers lol. I let my dd pass out a few to the goats. And she was goat mobbed lol. Ive got the rest stashed in the barn for when kidding starts in 2 weeks. A way to say good job to them. Here are some pics for you all to enjoy


----------



## Trickyroo

WOW ! You got some nice gifts and those chocolates are my favorite , the vanilla ones are the best !!!!
I love the picture of your daughter handing out the cookies , lolol. So cute 
And you werent kidding she goat mobbed , WOW , thats a lot if goats , lolol.
Your goats are all so gorgeous !!! The chocolate ( figures ) is my favorite 
Enjoy your gifts


----------



## .:Linz:.

Yay!


----------



## TiffofMo

I love chocolates but never have tried that brand. Well there yummy good lol. Laure she did get mobbed i should have took a video lol. She had to run from them to keep them from jumping on her lol. She was like there pulling my pants down lol. I love my pretty little herd  BTW thanks Linz i love it all.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh that is too funny , I wish you got that on video too , lolol.


----------



## Trickyroo

Tiffany , whats the chocolate colored NDs name ?
I am in love with her , lolol.


----------



## sweetgoats

I never got my ss


----------



## goathiker

It's probably in the mail Lori. Mine hasn't gotten to it's person yet even though I sent it last wed.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh thats sad  Maybe tomorrow...
I will send you one if you dont get yours


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

I havent gotten mine either but the post office said they have a BUNCH of backed up stuff. Friends, if you havent gotten your gift yet, be patient!!


----------



## goatgirl132

Trickyroo said:


> WOW ! You got some nice gifts and those chocolates are my favorite , the vanilla ones are the best !!!!
> I love the picture of your daughter handing out the cookies , lolol. So cute
> And you werent kidding she goat mobbed , WOW , thats a lot if goats , lolol.
> Your goats are all so gorgeous !!! The chocolate ( figures ) is my favorite
> Enjoy your gifts


Someone seems a bit hyper and chocolate craved!!


----------



## TiffofMo

Laura the chocolate doe is Hersey yes i know its spelled wrong but thats how i spell it. She is not registered and so im on the hunt for a blue eyed chocolate doe this yr which is hard as most of the breeders grip at me and tell me not to breed for color but milk production. Any im wondering if we should change to rules a bit so we can tell the pepole there package is coming or if it was delivered we could let them know.


----------



## Trickyroo

I would think its up to the individual if you want to tell your SS that their gift is on its way and not to worry...but that's just my thoughts 

I love Hersey ! Such a pretty girl . Good luck finding another doe that looks like her , lol.
If you find two , let me know , lol. I would take a unregistered girl if I found one that looked like Hersey !


----------



## sweetgoats

Oh I am patient, it is fine, just saying incase it should of arrived by now. 

Laura, you are so sweet.


----------



## Trickyroo

Thank you ! I hate to see someone sad


----------



## DDFN

TiffofMo said:


> I got mine today thanks secret goat Santa  will figure out who you are soon. I love it all. The picture of Almond Joy is hanging above my computer i love it. The chocolates are stashed in my moms only candy stash . The soap i cant wait to use tonight. And my goats want to thank the goats of Hickory cove farm they LOVED there animal crackers lol. I let my dd pass out a few to the goats. And she was goat mobbed lol. Ive got the rest stashed in the barn for when kidding starts in 2 weeks. A way to say good job to them. Here are some pics for you all to enjoy


I love all the little ones but couldn't help but laugh at the last picture with the dinosaur in it!!! That was so priceless!


----------



## Trickyroo

I really had to look hard to find that dinosaur , lolol.
Thats too funny


----------



## TiffofMo

LOL my son has his dinos scattered everywhere. Looks like im raising pygmy dinos lol


----------



## MOgoatlady

Lol...I thought it was adorable. Looked alot like my place lol although the dinos stay inside, there are a million trucks in my yard.


----------



## DDFN

Trickyroo: Sorry I notice weird things lol



TiffofMo said:


> LOL my son has his dinos scattered everywhere. Looks like im raising pygmy dinos lol


It's a new bred!!! but it does just blend in like it belongs with the goats. That was the best laugh I have had today 

MOgoatlady:  Love how the dinos stay inside at your place. Sounded cute.  I think one of my bucks sounds like a dinosaur


----------



## MOgoatlady

DDFN, LOL our little buckling thinks he's a dinosaur...not even a week old and running around the house bossing me all day! I can tell you this, I know how to do laundry, but he thinks socks are better being dragged all over the house lol. And convincing him he will not get a bottle every time he runs to the kitchen is turning into a real chore.


----------



## DDFN

MOgoatlady said:


> DDFN, LOL our little buckling thinks he's a dinosaur...not even a week old and running around the house bossing me all day! I can tell you this, I know how to do laundry, but he thinks socks are better being dragged all over the house lol. And convincing him he will not get a bottle every time he runs to the kitchen is turning into a real chore.


Priceless! Sounds like he is a SS gift  He is just helping! I never had any steal socks but one bottle baby doeling had me wrapped so tight around her little hoof I swear I had a warm bottle strapped to my side 24/7 just like a real nanny mom  I even took grazing/browsing trips with the herd and she would run up to me when hungry and get a hit or two off the bottle or when someone would pick on her she would hide behind me! She was a very late Christmas gift last year.

Next year I am going to have to bee sure to pay attention for the SS game as I hate that I missed it this year. You guys are having such great fun!


----------



## kelebek

I am sorry - I received my package last night - but I was not feeling well and took benadryl (broke out in hives again!!)- and well, passed out before I could do anything! LOL!

I LOVE my package!!! I am so amazed by the goat candle made of 100% bees wax - the detail in it for the hair and ears is amazing - and has a pretty darn nice udder if I must say so myself (yes I had to look - I know strange and I HAD to run and show hubs it had a size correct udder - LOL). there was also a beautiful necklace, trail mix (that I hid from hubs). cotton candy, cookies for the goaties, and treats for the mastiffs (I think that made me smile the mostest - love my girlies!!)

Thank you for an awesome package!!!


----------



## MOgoatlady

DDFN, they were my husbands christmas gifts from me. I have fallen hard for them though lol. I have nubians and got my husband nigerians so they are about the tiniest things i've ever seen lol. 

Kelebek...Love the candle but you forgot to post udder pics! lol sounds like something I would do...There is not much nicer than looking at a good udder!


----------



## goathiker

Here's mine, I let time get away from me. There's a wonderful striped brush for my boys, a new pair of needle nose pliars (always handy), a fishing lure, a box with rose rocks the Colorado state rock, they are really neat looking, and an ornament that says 'never enough time', and a nice card (not pictured) . It's a great box and I had a lot of fun doing this, can't wait til next year. Thank You so much OMG onemoregoat


----------



## Texas.girl

Texas.girl said:


> Today I got a calendar of Ireland. It came from Calendars.com. The invoice has my address as the billing address but I did not order it. No idea who bought it (S.S.?, friend?, family?). I tried calling them but closed today. I have not received anything clearly from my Secret Santa yet.


Well, I called Calendars.com and this calendar was purchased by someone with a UK email address. I was given the email address but that is the only info available to me and though "farms" is in the end of the address a search does not reveal any clues. So I am assuming this calendar came from Santa. I guess Santa lives or use to live in Ireland.


----------



## Texas.girl

I just figured out who my SS is. I heard the email address wrong when it was spelled to me.

Thank you. What is all that green in the calendar photos? Most of the photos have a lot of green in them. What is that called? onder:

The person who got my gift has not posted anything in TGS for over a month now. Hope she liked the gift.


----------



## goathiker

Hopefully she'll come back and let you know Texas. 
The person who got mine doesn't know who it's from yet


----------



## Texas.girl

My person doesn't know who sent it either. I looked on her profile so I know she has not made any posts since before Thanksgiving. I hope she has just been busy with the holidays and therefore has not had the time to visit TGS and that nothing worse has happened.


----------



## TiffofMo

OMG one more goat is on Facebook she is on my friends list. You could always go friend her there and thank her and invite her back.


----------



## MOgoatlady

I delivered mine in person before Christmas, so I know it was received, but it has not been posted on here yet. I hope she has just been really busy because she did send me a pm saying she loved it.


----------



## Texas.girl

I think I will wait tell after the holidays are over with and if I do not see any activity from her then I will attempt to contact her. She just may be really really busy with family, etc.


----------



## WillowGem

I still haven't firgure out my SS...is it you, goathiker?


----------



## goathiker

Nope, not me


----------



## WillowGem

Oh, pooh...guess I'll keep guessing. :whatgoat:


----------



## OMG-OneMoreGoat

Hi Goathiker! I'm glad you liked your gift box!  This was a lot of fun! I am still waiting for mine to arrive though. :/


----------



## OMG-OneMoreGoat

And hello TiffofMO!


----------



## goathiker

Someone said that the mail is backed up like crazy. Hopefully that's all that's going on.


----------



## Graffogefarms

Emerald - lol, Ireland also known as Emerald Isle. Still here, hope to be back in USA in 2013.


----------



## liz

Graffogefarm!!!! I know that there was no way to keep the SS gift a secret because of the customs that it had to go through but I think you know it was me!

Those chocolate bars were made right here in PA! I had to include that bandanna of the American Flag too...just because I know you miss the USA and of course, had to add in something horse related with the note pads. I'm glad that you got it early enough too...I was so nervous when I shipped it as the postmaster could not tell me wether you would get it before Christmas!


----------



## mistyblue

OMGOneMoreGoat...you should be getting your package any day. Your SS had a problem with a return damaged package and part of your gift was damaged! :-(


----------



## mmiller

Sorry Ive been super busy the last few weeks alot stuff going on at work. I got my SS gift in person an I LOVE IT!!! Here is a pic of it. Im amazed at the work I wish I could do stuff like it. Thank You so much SS!!!


----------



## WillowGem

Wow, mmiller...what is that made of?
It's hard to tell from the photo.


----------



## Trickyroo

That is really nice , I love the goat , lol.
Looks like wood.


----------



## sweetgoats

WillowGem said:


> Wow, mmiller...what is that made of?
> It's hard to tell from the photo.


 That is cool. I agree what is it made of? Is it stone?


----------



## MOgoatlady

Its an engraved sandstone (lol...and it was a hard rock too!)


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

i dont know who sent me my bucket either--the postmark was unreadable!


----------



## goathiker

Wasn't me


----------



## TiffofMo

Mogoatlady do you make and sell those? I would love one.


----------



## MOgoatlady

That was the second one I've made, both as gifts. I will pm you.


----------



## liz

I'm pretty sure I know who my Secret Santa was....


----------



## mmiller

Bridget the postmark mess up was done on purpose!!! HAHAHAHA OOPS!!! Im sorry I didnt know what to send an I knew you milked an you can never have enough buckets.


----------



## mmiller

Yes my gift was a rock lol. Its beatiful I have it propped beside my shed doors its the first thing you see when you pull up my driveway.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

Thanks Marcey!! And that exactely what I needed too! a larger bucket! DID you get that at TSC? Looks like my other one :] Thanks so much!


----------



## DDFN

Oh I love that goat rock!!! Very nice work. . . hummmm I wonder if I could talk the hubby into one hehehehe.


----------



## mmiller

Yes Bridet I found myself walking around TSC wondering what to get. I always wait till the last min. Im glad you like it I hope next year I will be more prepared(i say that every year)


----------



## WillowGem

I love everyone's gifts they received, but still don't know who my SS is.

Here's an idea...If you are my SS, like this post...heehee!!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

Should we mess with Willow and all check:thumb:
 hee hee hee


----------



## WillowGem

:slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:


Heyyyy, stop giving them ideas, mnblonde!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

Sorry Willow-I could not resist!!!!


----------



## OMG-OneMoreGoat

Got my gift today! I LOVE it! It's a recipe card holder with dividers inside and an adorable little piggy necklace! So cute! Thanks SS!


----------



## crzenner

Can we do a secret Valentines gift? That would be cool!


----------



## mistyblue

OMG-OneMoreGoat I am so glad that you like it. I have to admit the little pig almost did not make it to you, lol.


----------



## WillowGem

Very funny you guys...5 likes???  :grouphug:


----------



## MOgoatlady

WillowGem said:


> Very funny you guys...5 likes???  :grouphug:


LOL if I could like it again I would!


----------



## WillowGem




----------



## Trickyroo

I want another picture of Arthur when he was a baby


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> I want another picture of Arthur when he was a baby


Here ya go, Laura!
This was before he was a wether. 
I wonder if I can photoshop those out?


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

Willow have you figured it out yet? Tee Hee hEE


----------



## WillowGem

liz said:


> I'm pretty sure I know who my Secret Santa was....


If you guessed it was me...you're right! 



mnblonde said:


> Willow have you figured it out yet? Tee Hee hEE


Heck no!! I've given up...guess it's a good thing I was never a detective. 

Here's an idea...if you liked my first post about being my SS, and REALLY are my SS...then like this post.


----------



## MOgoatlady

LOL sorry WillowGem I couldn't help myself! I "accidentally" clicked on the like button!


----------



## WillowGem

MOgoatlady said:


> LOL sorry WillowGem I couldn't help myself! I "accidentally" clicked on the like button!


ROFL...oops, I mean...


----------



## MOgoatlady

Ouch! I'm feeling so unliked now. . I'm gonna go hide under a rock and cry for an hour or so. I won't do it ever again...can't anyways cause you only get to like a post once...will you ever forgive me? Lol.


----------



## WillowGem

MOgoatlady said:


> Ouch! I'm feeling so unliked now. . I'm gonna go hide under a rock and cry for an hour or so. I won't do it ever again...can't anyways cause you only get to like a post once...will you ever forgive me? Lol.


Hahahaha...get out from under that rock, all is forgiven. :hug:
Don't ever do it again!!  But I know, if you could you would.


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , dont feel that way , WillowGem doesn't seem the type to be mad at anybody . I think she's bluffing


----------



## Trickyroo

But she's going to be really upset with me. , I clicked on like too 
:dance::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## WillowGem

Now why doesn't that surprise me, Laura?


----------



## MOgoatlady

Lol I'm better now...Had to resist an incredible urge to "like" every reply WillowGem has written in this thread:slapfloor::ROFL: I am such an evil person. I love you WillowGem, I wouldn't do that to you!


----------



## Trickyroo

I LOVE ARTHUR 

I think you may be able to photo shop those goobers out ,lolol

Thank you so much for posting another picture of my boy


----------



## kelebek

I am just curious - when are we to find out who our SS is?


----------



## Trickyroo

Ask WillowGem !


----------



## sweetgoats

Does everyone know if their SS gift arrived?


----------



## Trickyroo

Yes , mine has


----------



## goathiker

kelebek said:


> I am just curious - when are we to find out who our SS is?


 Aww, I thought the trail mix was a dead give away 
The Rose Quartz Dragon crystal is supposed to attract peace, love , and well being.
Merry Christmas Allison.


----------



## WillowGem

sweetgoats said:


> Does everyone know if their SS gift arrived?


Mine has too...from who, I don't know! onder:



Trickyroo said:


> Ask WillowGem !


Laura, You're such a rabblerouser...I love it!


----------



## Trickyroo

I'm a what. :scratch:


----------



## Texas.girl

My person still has not been on TGS since before Thanksgiving. At least when I look at her profile that is the last post she has made. So I have no idea if she has received her gift or not.


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> I'm a what. :scratch:


:hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww  :hug:
Right back at ya


----------



## JaLyn

oh my word you two..knock it off  hehe


----------



## xymenah

WillowGem just thought I should post this because I was bored. New nutless Arthur. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## kelebek

Ahhhh - it was you goathiker - thank you!!!!

Mine still hasn't identified that they figured it out yet *giggle*


----------



## goathiker

A lot of fun isn't it? And your welcome.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

To my SS.... I got your wrong address and it was just sent back to me.... I am so very sorry  I will be resending it though!


----------



## MOgoatlady

Mine has not arrived, but I have word that it is on its way  Thank you TinyHoovesRanch?


----------



## sweetgoats

Mine has not arrived either.


----------



## augusffa

I wish I had gotten a secret Santa ;(


----------



## sweetgoats

augusffa said:


> I wish I had gotten a secret Santa ;(


 Did you not get your name in on the list in time?


----------



## augusffa

I got this as an app on my iPod the day after Christmas


----------



## sweetgoats

Well, look what you have to look forward to next year?


----------



## augusffa

Ya lol


----------



## MOgoatlady

This secret santa has been fun...someone mentioned doing it again for valentines day, I don't know if we will but I would join in again


----------



## augusffa

That would be awesome  cn I join? How do u join?


----------



## DDFN

MOgoatlady said:


> This secret santa has been fun...someone mentioned doing it again for valentines day, I don't know if we will but I would join in again


If you guys do it for Valentines day let me know I wanna do it then. Or we could do a Christmas in July?!?!?!


----------



## augusffa

How do people know where to send a secret santa gift?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

augusffa said:


> How do people know where to send a secret santa gift?


I think the person running it has all the addresses, so when the matches are made he/she private messages the secret santas the address


----------



## augusffa

How do we know its safe? These are my mommas words not mine!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Well I guess it's just trusting the person running in. :/ what are your mum's concerns?


----------



## augusffa

Giving my address to a stranger lol


----------



## sweetgoats

I understand her question.

Please have her come on here with you to see how we run things. I guess I can not answer her question other then we are all AWESOME here, :laugh::ROFL:


----------



## augusffa

I'm tryin to tell her that!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats

Have her look the sight over and feel free to ask us any questions. I do not blame her at all.


----------



## augusffa

She is laughing at me :l maybe it's because I am tlking really fast ant the sight and jumping around in circles and being well...crazy...o well


----------



## KW Farms

> How do people know where to send a secret santa gift?


There is always someone in charge to match up secret santas with their "buddies." You will then get their entry form answers and address. Here is the original SS thread for signing up if you are curious about how it works: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/2012-secret-santa-open-entries-136377/



> How do we know its safe? These are my mommas words not mine!


You don't. :laugh: In general, I think us members who have been here awhile find TGS a pretty "safe" place to be...but if you're uncomfortable with someone having your name and address, then best not to sign up. You just have to trust your SS to send your gift just as your SS recipient trusts you to send theirs...I don't think we've had anyone get scrooged yet here on TGS thanksfully.

I will hopefully be able to reveal the SS's here soon, just waiting on a few more to arrive.


----------



## kelebek

Here's the thing - most of us have websites and have been involved in the "goat market" for years. For us to "show up on someone's doorstep" or scrooge someone would not only hurt you - but could ruin our reputation.

I, for one, used to be a moderator on here, have bred and raised goats for over 5 years now, and have shipped my goats all over the US. Its a $20.00 secret santa - and it is so much fun to know you put a smile on someone's face - but also that you can really "mess" with your secret santa so that they have NO IDEA who you are and they are TOTALLY confused ... its AWESOME! LOL!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I wish I could get involved but I think just paying for the postage wouldn't be worth it


----------



## goathiker

Christmas in July would be cool. 
I've already got plans for next year


----------



## augusffa

Has anyone ever given a goat as a gift?


----------



## KW Farms

I don't think so...that's way over what should be gifted. We try to stay on a $20 maximum.


----------



## augusffa

I got twin pygoras for free and a Nubian. I also got my first doeling for 15 dollars and a whether for 10 dollars


----------



## goathiker

Shipping would be a little much. They don't fit into a flat rate box.


----------



## augusffa

Lol true haha but it would be the best gift ever would it not


----------



## crzenner

sweetgoats said:


> Well, look what you have to look forward to next year?


I want to do a secret valentinies......


----------



## crzenner

MOgoatlady said:


> This secret santa has been fun...someone mentioned doing it again for valentines day, I don't know if we will but I would join in again


I suggested the secret valentines....what fun it would be!


----------



## goatgirl132

DDFN said:


> If you guys do it for Valentines day let me know I wanna do it then. Or we could do a Christmas in July?!?!?!


I like the Christmas in July ideal!! 
I'd Deff join in!! 
I didn't this year because I wasn't to shure about this sight yet I havld just gotten on. I soon started to regret it after it closed and not I'm supper duper sad I didn't get to do it :'( 
Im doing it next year for shure.
Such lovely people on this sight


----------



## goatgirl132

PiccoloGoat said:


> I wish I could get involved but I think just paying for the postage wouldn't be worth it


See if there's anyways you could talk to them into giving you one in your area


----------



## Trickyroo

goatgirl132 said:


> See if there's anyways you could talk to them into giving you one in your area


PiccoloGoat , you can always send a card with a gift card or maybe if you order some thing online , have them ship it to your SS....
Shipping during this time is usually free or very cheap..
You can have them sign a card from your SS 
There are ways for you to join in , you just have to be creative


----------



## goathiker

Here in America, flat rate boxes ship anywhere in the world. I would send something to you


----------



## goatgirl132

@trickyroo that's a really smart ideal!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

That is a great idea Tricky! I feel quite giddy now hehe


----------



## DDFN

Trickyroo said:


> PiccoloGoat , you can always send a card with a gift card or maybe if you order some thing online , have them ship it to your SS....
> Shipping during this time is usually free or very cheap..
> You can have them sign a card from your SS
> There are ways for you to join in , you just have to be creative


PiccoloGoat I agree with Trickyroo. Ordering online sending giftcards would be very easy and cards etc. I use to ship things to Australia all the time as I have a friend there and I know it can sometimes get delayed and you have to disclose everything that is in the package. I think most people here would understand with it being something simple and easy to ship and still enjoy the thought behind it!



goatgirl132 said:


> I like the Christmas in July ideal!!
> I'd Deff join in!!
> I didn't this year because I wasn't to shure about this sight yet I havld just gotten on. I soon started to regret it after it closed and not I'm supper duper sad I didn't get to do it :'(
> Im doing it next year for shure.
> Such lovely people on this sight


I have to say this site is pretty trustworthy and has some great people. I agree with what the others said about it, most of the people here have been involved in the goat industry for awhile and care about long term relations and not short term gains.

For those that were concerned with it being safe just let your parents check us out and if she still doesn't feel safe about it then we understand and you should too (your parents just want to keep you safe).

You guys just keep me posted on the next one as classes start back next week. I missed the last one because I missed the thread, sorry.


----------



## WillowGem

xymenah said:


> WillowGem just thought I should post this because I was bored. New nutless Arthur. Hope you don't mind.


 Hahahahaha...Thanks, xymenah, that's great!! :laugh:


----------



## MOgoatlady

Another thought if your parents are worried is to have it mailed to one of them at work, so nobody has your address. Let them open it and check it before you get it may also help them feel better. There are some strange creeps on the internet, but I don't think they are on the goat spot...we do probably qualify as strange though (look at all the rear-end pics LOL). Your parents are there to keep you safe and not letting you give your name and address to complete strangers you meet online is a very good safety measure. If you are not allowed to join here you may consider setting up your own at school, church, or just between a circle of friends. I know sometimes it may seem as if they are not letting you do something that you see no harm in, but your parents are worried about your safety forever versus your happiness for a short time, and if they say no it is not because they hate you, but because they love you more than words can say.


----------



## NubianLover

I apologize for not hopping on sooner to say a huge thank you to my SS for my scarf. I absolutely love it! And with it having been so cold here lately, I've been wearing it all the time.  It's super warm. Thank you!


----------



## kelebek

So has anyone figured out that I was their SS??


----------



## WillowGem

kelebek said:


> So has anyone figured out that I was their SS??


Was it you Allison? :scratch:


----------



## kelebek

*giggle*


----------



## WillowGem

And that's a YES!! 

Thank you, I loved all the gifts.


----------



## kelebek

I just was having a blast watching you TRY to figure it out. I sent my box out last on purposes as I figured the minute you got it you woul figure it out ... as it was from me 

And the worms ... y'all were talking about it so much ... had to!


----------



## WillowGem

Hahaha...I thought it could have been someone from Texas, but with the other two packages, I wasn't sure which state my SS was from. 

I had a good laugh when I got the worms, they were delicious...I love sour candy, so they were perfect! 
I just had to close my eyes when I ate them, otherwise...ewwww


----------



## Trickyroo

What did you do to my boy Arthur


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww darn , she figured it out , lolol


----------



## KW Farms

*Ok, has anyone NOT received their gift?* It's about time the Secret Santa's are announced so just want to check in and confirm that everyone received their gift!


----------



## sweetgoats

I think you know I have not. Go ahead and reveal.


----------



## KW Farms

Yes, I have you down as not received Lori.  Was hoping you got it by now though! I'm contacting Secret Santa's and recipients who have not sent gifts or who have not posted here about receiving a gift.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

I had Paige! She knows


----------



## sweetgoats

:wahoo::wahoo: I got mine, I got Mine.:stars:

I LOVE it and it was well worth the weight.

I hate to use it, The soap smells SO good.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh wow , thats a beautiful gift !!!!
I would hate to use it too , lolol
The lotion must be dreamy 
Enjoy it Lori


----------

